# Concern about overclocking in android



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was wondering, will we still be able to overclock the touchpad when running android?

The touchpad works great especially when overclocked (helps greatly with flash intensive sites and HD videos where the format is not GPU accelerated)


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

I see no reason why not. It's just a matter of fixing the software in Android to accommodate that.


----------



## jaju123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, I am sure kernels will be released that support overclocking.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

dal did a great job with OC kernels for the nook color, id be surprised if there wasnt some oc options when cm releases their build


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd be very surprised if the stock speed wasn't 1500.


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

if they can hack a kernel to run android, they can o/c it.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Almost certaintly the cm7 release kernel will have 1.7+ as an option with probably 1.2/1.5 as stock


----------



## jaju123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cyanogenmod has native overclocking support.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Overclocking is kernel related. The ROM has almost no influence on the ability to overclock. There will be overclocking kernels available but not at the moment since stability is the key and having a kernel running stock speeds alleviates any potential issues and bugs. So, all in all, wait it out and it'll be there 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

ProTekk This posting and the one you link too has been very helpful. I'm new to a lot of this, so please excuse my simple question but -- will the CM7 installation overwrite the current Kernel if we are using F-15 or Warthog? Do you recommend (I am betting they may point this out in the FAQ to install once it's available) to overwrite the HP TouchPad or at least uninstall the preware patches , or even with a CM7 install (dual boot) that this won't be an issue? Obviously nothing can be 100% answered until CyanogenMod is finished but I just curious and you seem knowledgeable.

Thanks.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

With the exception of maybe the boot partition, CM7 installs in it's own partitions and does not alter your webOS kernel.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Athorax said:


> Almost certaintly the cm7 release kernel will have 1.7+ as an option with probably 1.2/1.5 as stock


Actually, I got confirmation from green on his youtube channel that the release kernel is at 1.2, but he did say there is a good possibility they would figure out oc'ing in good time.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

david said:


> Actually, I got confirmation from green on his youtube channel that the release kernel is at 1.2, but he did say there is a good possibility they would figure out oc'ing in good time.


+1.

OC kernels will be available when most things work.


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

androideric said:


> ProTekk This posting and the one you link too has been very helpful. I'm new to a lot of this, so please excuse my simple question but -- will the CM7 installation overwrite the current Kernel if we are using F-15 or Warthog? Do you recommend (I am betting they may point this out in the FAQ to install once it's available) to overwrite the HP TouchPad or at least uninstall the preware patches , or even with a CM7 install (dual boot) that this won't be an issue? Obviously nothing can be 100% answered until CyanogenMod is finished but I just curious and you seem knowledgeable.
> 
> Thanks.


The CM7 install is going to setup the machine to DUAL BOOT, i.e. the webOS is not going to be harmed. You will have the same kernel and govnah installed and available to boot into as you did before the install.


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

According to dalingrin on one of the previous post, the stock kernel will be running 1.2ghz but even at that speed it will run acceptionally fast.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5297-Overclocking-after-android-is-installed


----------

